# 10 things no one tells you before you become a professional MMA fighter.....



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2016)

A good article from Brad Pickett.     10 things no one tells you before you become a professional MMA fighter


----------



## Buka (Apr 3, 2016)

I enjoyed that. But I'd like to add other things that nobody tells you before you become a professional fighter.

1. Your corner men better be smarter than you are.

2. You will learn about two parts of your body more than anyone else ever will. Your chin and your hands.

3. You are now in a business that is as weight governed as drug dealing. (and only slightly less sleazy)

4. Welcome to the world of being a runner. Might just as well wear one of those paper numbers on your chest, you'll be on the road every day.

5. Guys on the way up are harder to fight than anyone else.

6. Of course the judges know what they're doing, they're judges.

7. Not my fault it's broken, go find another bathroom.

8. Probably just a rash, it doesn't look too contagious.

9. Of course he's a good doctor. That suspension was a misunderstanding. 

10. Yes, that's the amount stated in the contract, but that's before expenses were considered.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 3, 2016)

What should have been said is the pay:
Dana White Defends UFC Pay As Struggling Fighters Turn to Crowdfunding


----------

